# Coco Kaleido Christmas gift (commissioned)



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2006)

Sometimes, you just gotta make somethin' a little bigger than a pen.






Comments welcome.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 20, 2006)

Where does the ink come out?[]

That looks really nice.  I've been wanting to do some of those for several months, but just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2006)

Gerry,

They are fun, but drilling the hole is a pain in the assets!!!!!!!!!!!

Cocobolo fights back with a 1" drill bit - Dawn comes downstairs to check to see if the house is on fire, having smelled smoke (drill bit working)


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 20, 2006)

Boy Ed,  You really have been busy.  Very nice.  Is the glass from your wife's stuff?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2006)

You betcha'!!!!!!

I get a deal on front-surface mirror and I happen to have the "inside track" on fused object wheels.

Chris,  This sounds like bragging, not meant that way at all:  I had two orders for 12 pens each - seemed easy enough, until they each SAW the pictures of their pens and decided they wanted to DOUBLE their orders.  So, the shop was forced into "overdrive".  (And, of course, I ran out of chrome kits, ordered more, got BLACK chrome - don't know if I ordered wrong or they shipped wrong, but it threw a monkeywrench into the works)  But, today I ship the k-scope to Chicago (Wacker Drive) and my orders are COMPLETE!!!![][][]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, that's really cool... I've only made the Egg Kaleidoscopes so far, but get great comments from my customers... kids are fascinated with them.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice, that is on my TO DO list for 2007, those and some game calls I have had boxed up for the past 2 years. Ed told me they would turn themselves, but so far, nothin []

Edit...I looked again, just wondering why your K-scopes pics are so much better than your pen pics???


----------



## woodwish (Dec 21, 2006)

Ed, I spend most of time making k'scopes about the size of yours it seems.  I have made all kinds of end pieces but just recently bought a kiln to make fused glass ends.  Made some of my first ones with fused glass last week and love the look, some my favorite ones I have ever made!  Others liked them also, sold every one of them the day I finished them.

I bought some cocobola to make some before I figured out that it was what was causing all the skin reactions.  Swapped it for some birdseye maple but that coco is really nice, wish I could find a way to turn it without blistering my skin everywhere it touches me.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />that coco is really nice, wish I could find a way to turn it without blistering my skin everywhere it touches me.



Have you considered the body condom? []


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Very nice, that is on my TO DO list for 2007, those and some game calls I have had boxed up for the past 2 years. Ed told me they would turn themselves, but so far, nothin []
> 
> Edit...I looked again, just wondering why your K-scopes pics are so much better than your pen pics???



I charge more for Kaleidoscopes, so I bring in the "Talented" Ed for those pics!!

Have I mentioned, I am marketing-driven???[][]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2006)

Lou,

Your posts lately seem to follow a theme.  All those red Christmas lights disturbing your thought patterns????[][][][}][}][}]


----------



## airrat (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice, I like that fused glass better then the oil wand from CSUSA.  I would post a picture but that was when my son decided to test the limits of my camera.  The customer loved it.   You can order some blanks (cocobolo, paduack and 2 others) predrilled from them.   Not sure if that will work for your set up.

How did you mount the fused glass?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Very nice, I like that fused glass better then the oil wand from CSUSA.  I would post a picture but that was when my son decided to test the limits of my camera.  The customer loved it.   You can order some blanks (cocobolo, paduack and 2 others) predrilled from them.   Not sure if that will work for your set up.
> 
> How did you mount the fused glass?



Tom,

I make both.  The oil wand type has a great advantage-it is virtually indestructible.  At shows, scopes frequently are "passed around" a group of potential customers.  The wheel type scopes are spun vigorously by several people, in each group.  Before long, the wheel is a little "wobbly".  Oil rods, on the other hand, can only be screwed up by people moving the "o-rings" that hold them in place.  Check the rings from time to time and there is no problem.

Making the wheel is not REAL simple.  First you need a round piece of glass - cutting round is NOT easy.  Then, it needs to be ground (diamond sanded) around the edge to eliminate sharp places.  Then, it is put in the kiln and the "objects" applied.   When it comes out, you need to drill dead center.  Drilling glass is not always so simple.  Then, reinforce the inside of the hole with 1/8" brass tube and install 1/8" brass rod (threaded by you) into the scope.  For "pretties" you can add grommet pieces, but that's really cosmetic.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 21, 2006)

Ed,
I'm assuming you have the mirrors inside... where do you get them?

Ray, have you tried coating your arms with a liquid bandage or something along that lines... you'll probably need to wear long sleeves tight to the writst and just cover the exposed skin then.. I have to do something similar anytime I go up on the hill behind the house because of the posion ivy up there... I had no less than 5 or 6 cases last summer while I was cleaning and clearing up there... still have about half to do yet, but got tired of the itching for the summer.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2006)

Chuck,

Dawn (my other half) is a stained-glass artist.  She buys directly from the factories or major wholesalers.  I get front-surface mirror from her.

Send me a PM, with about how much you need, I will send you pricing (it comes in 1/8" thick, which I use and a couple other possibilities that are thinner, but when you ship the mirror, I suggest 1/8".  Sheets are about 1 foot square) They are not real expensive.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2006)

Quick clarification: To buy from wholesalers, Dawn uses more than $1000 per month in glass, so you are not likely to be able to do the same thing, or get the same discounts.


----------



## airrat (Dec 21, 2006)

Ed, didnt you post a link one time to some of Dawn's work?  or was it someone else?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 21, 2006)

Ed,
I have such a long list, it'll be a while before I'm ready to do big K-scopes.. sending you PM though for future info.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 21, 2006)

Here comes my usual question Ed, how much do you charge?


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Sometimes, you just gotta make somethin' a little bigger than a pen.



Ha!  I am personally offended! lol

Nice wood.  You did good.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Ed, didnt you post a link one time to some of Dawn's work?  or was it someone else?



Tom,

I have posted a couple things she has done.  But, remembering that this is a PEN site, I haven't said TOO much (I hope).

FAQ:  No, she does not have a catalog
Yes, we will e-mail pictures if you are interested.
Yes, she does wholesale some glass products.
Yes, she makes Dichroic glass cabachons, suitable for jewelry or embellishing wine stoppers.
Yes, we will put you on an e-mail list and let you know where our shows will be (as soon as we are accepted).
Yes, we do ship anywhere in the country.
NEW: Yes, you can see some of her work in Cave Creek Arizona at our most recent high-end gift shop affiliate, owned by a guy named Anthony who also makes pens, I am told.


----------



## airrat (Dec 21, 2006)

Ed your PC correctness is humourous.  I would be interested in some pictures of cabachons.  will send you an email.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, a 1" hole, that scope must be huge.  It looks great.
Rob


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks, Rob!

Overall length is 11".
Diameter about 1.75"


----------

